# Acorns



## dandandat (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it ok for my dogs to eat acorns? There are a lot on the ground this time a year and they have been having a party with them. They seem to pass fine.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is an extended discussion about acorns from a few months ago.

http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/13964-acorns-poisonous.html


----------



## Rusty'sDad (Nov 6, 2010)

I believe the main factor with acorn toxicity, as with all cases of toxins is body weight. The biggest problems I have read about is in toy breeds. My Goldens are large squirrels and try as I might they collect them. They haven't even had a loose stool. The Gallic and tannic acid are best avoided, but are rarely completely avoidable with large field breeds.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

As mentioned above, toxicity is always all about dosage. Having said that, acorns are toxic to the intestinal tract and to the kidneys. Personally, I would always do my best to keep my dog from eating them.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree. Keep dogs away if possible. However, ask your Vet about the acorn situation in your area. Some Oak trees - White Oaks - have a lower tannin concentration. However, even if the dogs pass the acorns intact, I don't think it is a good idea to let them eat something that large.


----------

